# Mortality rates for spiderlings



## AuHr (Nov 21, 2013)

Preamble

I lost a 2nd P. Metallica sling yesterday. The first one I lost was about 3mths ago after its 2nd or 3rd moult. The one I lost yesterday was after its 5th or 6th moult. I now have 4 left which are all about 3-3.5cm in body length. 

My collection is 16 tarantulas, 14 of these are slings ranging from 1cm right up to 7cm in body length. 

I have lost 3 slings since I started collecting including the 2 above.

Are these losses within accepted parameters/percentages? or do I need to double check my husbandry?

Thanks,


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

Would need more info to give advice, like what is your husbandry routine, set ups etc..

Slings are delicate and are more difficult to look after than adults, hence why they are so much cheaper.

I have kept spiders for 26 years now and I have never been able to bring up an h. gigas sling!! dont know why, I have successfully reared hundreds of others but never an h.gigas which is a very common and a supposed easily kept species, maybe p. mets are just your bad luck spider.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

AuHr said:


> Are these losses within accepted parameters/percentages? or do I need to double check my husbandry?
> ,


I think you are definitely doing something wrong . . all we need to do is find out what.

Two questions.

1) How much ventilation are you providing ?

2) Are you misting/spraying a few times per week ?


----------



## DodgemGreaser (Nov 7, 2013)

PeterUK said:


> I think you are definitely doing something wrong . . all we need to do is find out what.
> 
> Two questions.
> 
> ...


Think that usually is the problem


----------



## AuHr (Nov 21, 2013)

All my arboreal set ups are basically the same, plastic food containers with lots of cross ventilation.

I spray the side once a week with a few water droplets so the t can drink, which I have observed many times.

Temps are 20 - 23 Celsius- humidity ranges from 60 - 90% in the room. 

The t that died moulted the same time as another P. Met., which is fine.

Could a t die of thirst within a week of a moult?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

AuHr said:


> Could a t die of thirst within a week of a moult?


Yes if it wasnt internally hydrated enough.


----------



## AuHr (Nov 21, 2013)

I have had a look at my moulting spreadsheet and both the deaths are within a week of a moult. However, what ever the reason for their deaths I have tightened my maintenance schedule. 


Name Moult 1 Moult 2 Moult 3 Moult 4 Moult 5 Moult 6 

Aphonopelma serratum or malinche 04/02/14 02/06/14 22/07/14 
Aphonopelma sp. (New River) (New River Rust Rump) F 
Brachypelma vagans (Mexican red rump) 1 10/02/14 20/04/14 18/07/14 
Brachypelma vagans (Mexican red rump) 2 24/06/14 
Bracypelma Boemei (Mexican Fireleg)17/12/13 18/01/14 01/03/14 29/04/14 
Chaco golden knee (Grammostola pulchripes) 11/02/14 03/04/14 
Giant Green Pink Toe Tarantula (Avicularia Kwitara) 02/01/14 03/02/14 31/03/14 
Lasiodora parahybana (Salmon Pink Birdeater) 21/12/13 19/01/14 17/02/14 02/04/14 01/06/14 29/09/14 
Nhandu coloratovillosus (The Brazilian Black and White) F 
Nhandu coloratovillosus (The Brazilian Black and White) M 24/02/14 07/05/14 
Poecilotheria metallica (Gooty sapphire ornamental tree spider) A1 04/02/14 14/03/14 20/04/14 26/05/14 
Poecilotheria metallica B1 18/02/14 24/03/14 *29/03/14(died) *
Poecilotheria metallica B2 19/02/14 24/03/14 22/05/14 19/09/14 
Poecilotheria metallica B3 20/02/14 31/03/14 05/05/14 18/06/14 12/09/14 
Poecilotheria metallica B4 21/02/14 25/03/14 02/05/14 14/06/14 12/09/14 *19/09/14 (died)*
Poecilotheria metallica B5 25/03/14 09/05/14 29/07/14 
Venezuelan suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia) 1 11/02/14 23/04/14  10/08/14 
Venezuelan suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia) 2 F


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I cut my sling deaths down to only the occasional mortality,i put this down to finally understanding that tarantulas don't want to live in a bog, need ventilation and yet more ventilation and that they don't need to sunbathe.
Found that temps in the upper 60,s lower 70's were more than adequate .

Think you may have just been unlucky .


----------

